# schwinn le tour makeover?



## gundamzaku (Oct 12, 2009)

i am a noob to this and i am stumped. i have a 1997 schwinn le tour and i want to replace most of the stuff on the handlebar like brake levers, shift levers, and stuff. the problem is that i have brake levers separate from the shift levers. the shift levers are on the down tube and separate brake levers on the handlebar. i would just keep the handlebar and the stem which goes down to the fork, but would like a new set of brake levers with shifting incorporated into it together, like the shimano sora STI type stuff. 
my first question is if any of you know how to reroute the shift cables(new ones) all the way up to the handlebar? 
second question is if any of the newer stuff will work with my 21 speed components? i have a triple crankset and a cassette of 7 gears. 
i know i should probably get a entry level roadie and get it over with but this bike does mean a lot to me since i've been riding since college so to me, personally, it is worth it, i just don't know how or maybe i should take it to a reliable bike store locally and leave it there for a few days while they take care of everything for me?
any suggestions and/or comments would be greatly appreciated.
eugene


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

The cost of a new shifting system would not make you happy. Removing a downtube shifter off a classic bike and replacing it with a new shift on the brake lever mechanism would not make the purists happy either. I have seen downtube shifters removed to create a fixie bike with one gear, but have never seen the change described by you. 
A reliable store would not make the changes you want. It's a borderline sin.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gundamzaku said:


> i am a noob to this and i am stumped. i have a 1997 schwinn le tour and i want to replace most of the stuff on the handlebar like brake levers, shift levers, and stuff. the problem is that i have brake levers separate from the shift levers. the shift levers are on the down tube and separate brake levers on the handlebar. i would just keep the handlebar and the stem which goes down to the fork, but would like a new set of brake levers with shifting incorporated into it together, like the shimano sora STI type stuff.
> my first question is if any of you know how to reroute the shift cables(new ones) all the way up to the handlebar?
> second question is if any of the newer stuff will work with my 21 speed components? i have a triple crankset and a cassette of 7 gears.
> i know i should probably get a entry level roadie and get it over with but this bike does mean a lot to me since i've been riding since college so to me, personally, it is worth it, i just don't know how or maybe i should take it to a reliable bike store locally and leave it there for a few days while they take care of everything for me?
> ...


IMO if you are dead set on going the STI route, the easiest (and probably cheapest) way to get there is to go with Sora shifters and keep the 7 spd drivetrain. This will require a housing stop adaptor that fastens to the downtube braze ons (see pic and link below).

You'd also need to use the alternate cable routing method at the rear derailleur (second link). 

All that aside, I suggest keeping the bike 'as is' and eventually just get a second bike that already has the features you want. The LeTour obviously has some sentimental value, so some clean up and cosmetics (bar tape) might be all that's needed to renew your pride of ownership in the old steed. 

http://harriscyclery.net/product/shimano-housing-stop-adaptor-for-sti-downtube-bosses-1737.htm

http://sheldonbrown.com/derailer-adjustment.html#alternate
View attachment 181957


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

gundamzaku said:


> would like a new set of brake levers with shifting incorporated into it together, like the shimano sora STI type stuff.


If you can't find any SORA 7-speed STI levers, 8-speed STI levers will sort of do the job. One way to make them work perfectly is to change your cassette spacers to 3.0 mm 8-speed spacers. As you can see, one change begets another, so it's easy to wind up pouring money down a rat hole. That's no reflection on your bike—just a comment on possibly spending a lot of money for very little gain.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Take a look at some on line cycle retailers. You might try Googling Shimano shifters. You may be shocked at the prices.


----------



## gundamzaku (Oct 12, 2009)

thx for all the comments, i have already bought the sora groupset and also bought a set of shimano low low end calipers. after reading your comments, i'll probably just revive the bike back to the original condition with new parts, so probably keeping the shifter on the downtube, but new cables and new everything else. i bought the sora gorupset from probikekit.com for 340 bux, and a pair of shimano calipers for 60 bux. all i need now is to get some reliable cables, for the brakes and shifter. the crankset is a compact so only 2 in front and 9 for the cassette in the rear. i also bought some bontrager gel grip. 
what else do i need for this bike?
what trouble might i run into while replacing old parts with new parts?
thanks in advance
eugene


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gundamzaku said:


> thx for all the comments, i have already bought the sora groupset and also bought a set of shimano low low end calipers. after reading your comments, i'll probably just revive the bike back to the original condition with new parts, so probably keeping the shifter on the downtube, but new cables and new everything else. i bought the sora gorupset from probikekit.com for 340 bux, and a pair of shimano calipers for 60 bux. all i need now is to get some reliable cables, for the brakes and shifter. *the crankset is a compact so only 2 in front and 9 for the cassette in the rear.* i also bought some bontrager gel grip.
> what else do i need for this bike?
> what trouble might i run into while replacing old parts with new parts?
> thanks in advance
> eugene


Your first post mentioned running a 7 spd cassette, so if I'm following along correctly and you're planning on upgrading to a 9 spd cassette, you'll need (at least) a new freehub body. Use the link below and scroll down to *Upgrading From 6-/7-speed (126 mm) to 8-/9-speed (130 mm)* for more info:
http://sheldonbrown.com/k7.html#up7


----------



## gundamzaku (Oct 12, 2009)

thank you so much for the link, awesome!!!!


----------

